# Contrôle volume enceinte Bluetooth



## zylou74 (14 Novembre 2015)

bonjour à tous,
J'ai acquis la nouvelle Apple TV
Je l'ai branchée en hdmi sur un rétroprojecteur et j'utilise des enceintes Bluetooth pour le son
Voici mon problème :
La connexion aux enceintes se fait très bien mais impossible de modifier le volume avec la télécommande Siri Remote !!!
J'ai tout essayé 
Je peux juste modifier le volume (entre 0% et 100%) dans "réglage" "Audio et vidéo" mais pas pendant la lecture d'une musique ou d'un film

Quelqu'un est-il dans le même cas que moi ?
Y a t il une solution ? Ou faut il attendre une màj

Merci
A+


----------



## zylou74 (19 Novembre 2015)

idem en airplay
personne n'a de solution ?


----------



## zylou74 (20 Novembre 2015)

personne ?


----------



## stéphane83 (29 Novembre 2015)

Dans les réglages/ télécommandes/
Possibilité d'apprentissage du volume par la télécommande des enceintes Bluetooth.


----------



## stéphane83 (9 Décembre 2015)

Désolé pour mon message précédent qui pourrait induire en erreur : en effet lorsqu'une enceinte Bluetooth est sélectionnée le son ne peut plus être fait depuis la télécommande même si l'apprentissage est fait.
Cela bascule sur le volume interne de l'Apple tv.


----------

